# The most underrated PG in America.



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Aaron Miles, season to date:

10.3 ppg
7.8 apg (will set new Big XII/Kansas assist record before the New Year)
3.8 rpg
2.8 spg
3.1:1 A/TO
50% FG
67% 3PT (1.5 made threes per game)

...in only 28.5 mpg

So many people are in love with shoot-first PG's like Chris Thomas (who shot a stellar 1-13 from the field today and led his ranked team to a loss), they unfortunately forget about guys like Miles. Flash eventually fades, but results never do.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris Thomas is insanely overrated. He's an alright PG, but I never got why the media seemed to love him so much.

Impressive numbers for Miles. I look forward to seeing him play against Rajon in the KU-UK game!


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I always have been waiting for Miles to break out since his freshman year.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

That'll be one hell of a matchup. Rajon is spectacular. I had his insane dunk pic from your Midnight Madness as my screensaver for a while.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> I always have been waiting for Miles to break out since his freshman year.


Well, he did have superior numbers to Chris Duhon last season, but nobody seemed to notice.

And he does have two Final Four rings, which is kinda cool.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> I always have been waiting for Miles to break out since his freshman year.


Well if you're waiting for him to become a breakout scorer, don't hold your breath. He's a pass-first PG all the way, and he's played with too many scorers to put up big stats.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> So many people are in love with shoot-first PG's like Chris Thomas (who shot a stellar 1-13 from the field today and led his ranked team to a loss), they unfortunately forget about guys like Miles. Flash eventually fades, but results never do.


chris thomas got a lot of love two years ago. he isn't talked about that much anymore. there is a reason why people don't talk about him nearly as much.

miles is a good college pg, but he isn't a star player and will never be a star player. you can point to final fours but that has a lot more to do with the talent around miles than miles himself. he's a good college starter and should probably be able to find a place on an nba bench somewhere, but that's about it.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: The most underrated PG in America.*



> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> miles is a good college pg, but he isn't a star player and will never be a star player.


Exactly. But that doesn't change the fact that he is, in my opinion, the most underrated PG in America.



> you can point to final fours but that has a lot more to do with the talent around miles than miles himself.


Miles was good enough that he started from day one at KU, moving Kirk Hinrich from PG (his natural position) to 6'3" SF in the process. That should tell you something of the kid's impact on a game. 



> he's a good college starter and should probably be able to find a place on an nba bench somewhere, but that's about it.


I don't know about the NBA (a definite longshot), but like I said, he's overlooked like a mo-fo on the college scene.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I don't see how he is underrated. Most people see him as a good college PG (top 20), which he is - nothing more.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: The most underrated PG in America.*



> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> chris thomas got a lot of love two years ago. he isn't talked about that much anymore. there is a reason why people don't talk about him nearly as much.


That's what I was talking about. Trust me; I've realized he isn't getting nearly as much attention this year.



> That'll be one hell of a matchup. Rajon is spectacular. I had his insane dunk pic from your Midnight Madness as my screensaver for a while.


Really?  Glad you liked it. Out of the many bright spots for this UK team in the game today (and yeah, there were plenty even though we lost), Rajon ripping Felton's dribble was one of them.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: The most underrated PG in America.*



> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> I don't know about the NBA (a definite longshot), but like I said, he's overlooked like a mo-fo on the college scene.


Well if Chris Duhon can make a roster, so can Miles. Both are undersized for the NBA (both 6'0 - 6'1), great defenders, great playmakers and leaders, and mediocre shooters (although Miles has been shooting lights-out this year). I think he'll find a role like Duhon has found on the Bulls, if he's lucky like Duhon and finds the right situation.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

He'll be in the NBA for sure.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: The most underrated PG in America.*



> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Miles was good enough that he started from day one at KU, moving Kirk Hinrich from PG (his natural position) to 6'3" SF in the process. That should tell you something of the kid's impact on a game.


i don't think it does. it just shows that the coaching staff would rather run a 3 guy lineup with their best players on the floor than to keep one guy on the bench for the sake of positions. 3 guard lineups are things seen often and college backetball and it's not like it would hurt the team when they had two very good bigmen(wasn't it collison and gooden upfront his freshman year?). it's just means that miles was better than the next best guy on the team and that kansas had the players that a 3 guard lineup could work.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: The most underrated PG in America.*



> Originally posted by <b>deranged40</b>!
> 
> 
> Well if Chris Duhon can make a roster, so can Miles. Both are undersized for the NBA (both 6'0 - 6'1), great defenders, great playmakers and leaders, and mediocre shooters (although Miles has been shooting lights-out this year). I think he'll find a role like Duhon has found on the Bulls, if he's lucky like Duhon and finds the right situation.


But Miles doesn't have Duhon's ribs. That's a factor. Seriously.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The most underrated PG in America.*



> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> But Miles doesn't have Duhon's ribs. That's a factor. Seriously.


But then again, who does? :laugh:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: The most underrated PG in America.*



> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> i don't think it does. it just shows that the coaching staff would rather run a 3 guy lineup with their best players on the floor


So Miles, as a freshman, was one of the best players on a Final Four team? A team that went 16-0 in the conference with Miles finishing #2 in assists? And then, as a sophomore, Miles was one of the best players on another Final Four/Big XII-winning squad?

That's all I'm saying.



> it's just means that miles was better than the next best guy on the team and that kansas had the players that a 3 guard lineup could work.


Keith Langford wasn't exactly chopped liver his freshman season.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Again, how Miles could post better stats and lead his team to more success last year than superstar Chris Duhon, and yet still only be voted *3rd team All-Big XII,* defies logic.

And seriously, the "poor shooter" tag needs to be upgraded to "decent shooter" ASAP. Analysts are driving me nuts with their misinformation.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The most underrated PG in America.*



> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> So Miles, as a freshman, was one of the best players on a Final Four team? A team that went 16-0 in the conference with Miles finishing #2 in assists? And then, as a sophomore, Miles was one of the best players on another Final Four/Big XII-winning squad?
> 
> That's all I'm saying.


i'm saying that he was a top 5 player on his team. his team just happened to include two nba lottery pick pfs, a lottery pick pg, and a very good shooter. miles didn't carry that team to the final four. he played a role in him getting there but i think by just saying he made a couple of final fours, that's giving him too mcuh credit. when you look at the players around him, there would be a problem if they didn't make a deep ncaa run.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The most underrated PG in America.*

It's not that I really disagree with what you're saying about Miles' role on the Final Four teams, rocketeer, as much as it is I think most people unfortunately view Miles as merely an above average PG who can't shoot.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

You win, he's underrated.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

most underrated pg in country:
luther head
top 3 pg
along with jack and williams but gets no love


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> luther head


It would help if he was actually a PG.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> I always have been waiting for Miles to break out since his freshman year.


 those are the people that underrate him. Because he's not flashy, an ACC player, or a scorer, he's automatically not as good. But for what the Jayhawks need, he's perfect.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i know i mentioned him on purpose because he is really playin like a PG


----------



## duckman1734 (Jun 29, 2003)

Anyone who doesn't think Aaron Miles is severely underrated obviously has not watched and payed attention to a Kansas game this year. I'm going to say that he is the best floor general in college basketball. He doesn't fill up the scoring category but he is a great passer and a lockdown defender. His outside J has improved, he routinely knocks down the open shot, which is exactly what he needs them to do. I'll have this guy run my team anyday.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

He is certainly underappeciated for his role on the Kansas team. But there is absolutely no way he is the MOST underrated PG in America. You can't give those honours to players from a program with such vast national exposure like Kansas.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> i know i mentioned him on purpose because he is really playin like a PG


Oh ok, gotcha.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Lets put thisway. There are so many very good college point guards this season 5 at least in the ACC, two very good ones in the Big 12, and so on.


----------



## del taxi (May 10, 2003)

*chris thomas*

i'm neither a chris thomas nor a notre dame fan, but i think it's unfair to criticize him as solely a shoot first, pass second point guard. 

he's getting 8 apg (2nd in the nation) compared to only 1.5 tos for a 5.3 a/to ratio. his 1-13 shooting clearly hurt against michigan, but he did have 10 assists and 8 rebounds.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> I don't see how he is underrated. Most people see him as a good college PG (top 20), which he is - nothing more.


Miles is arguably a top 10 point guard in a year stocked full of great players at the position, yet he's quite often not mentioned in the top 15 despite playing on one of the top ranked teams in the country.

I would agree that he's not the most underrated point guard in the country, but he is consistently underrated IMO. The fact of the matter is, even with the addition of Russell Robinson (whose looked fantastic thus far), if Miles goes down this is a very, very mediocre Kansas team.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Miles' numbers as of 12.12.04:

9.3 ppg
7.5 apg (4th in the nation)
3.3 rpg
2.8:1 A/TO
58% FG
67% 3PT
75% FT
0.7 blocks
3.0 steals

in less than 28 minutes per game.


----------

